# Hello! New B12 here.



## Butt_Knocker (Apr 14, 2017)

1990 GA16i. 

Going to be doing tons of awesome work to this lil' guy but first I have to make it reliable. Clutch, seals, gaskets, etc.

First thing I need to do is clutch and seals. Any recommendations, tips or tricks would be great! Also full transparency, I've never done a clutch before so, this'll be fun.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, when removing the clutch cable, it doesn't just slide out from the bracket; there is a slightly extended metal part in the bracket (on the radiator-facing side) that needs to be cleared, carefully, so the rubber part of the cable there won't be damaged. Also, the clutch cable will likely need re-adjustment after 200 miles or so. Also, check the throw-out lever spring for tension. Best to assess this before and after job. Good time to check the MT mount, front and rear dog-bone mounts, and rear circular mount too.

You using OEM or aftermarket clutch/throw-out bearing/pressure plate?


----------



## Butt_Knocker (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah, brute force i think it was? I also bought a fulk gasket and seal kit to take care of all that.


----------



## Butt_Knocker (Apr 14, 2017)

OEM. As best I can anyway.


----------



## maryjo (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Butt_Knocker (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh man.

So I've started. Long story short, I broke by driver side axle. I've already got replacements (Bought both, why not.)

I cannot get the damn Driver side half-shaft out. Passenger came out just fine.

Anyone else have issues with this?


----------

